# Badhabitsoffroad Get together!



## Cash (Mar 28, 2012)

Badhabitsoffroad is hosting a atv/utv get together ride this July at Ride Royal Blue. Everyone is welcome to come join the fun and ride some trails. The dates are set July 26th- through the 31st. Hope to see some new faces. If you think you'd like to come along let us know. All are welcome. 
You can follow the planning thread at 
http://www.badhabitsoffroad.com/showthread.php?t=1221 or post here. 
Thanks.


----------



## Cash (Mar 28, 2012)

Hump day bump!


----------

